# Masterbuilt Electric Smoker - the brisket temp that won't rise...



## hisscout (Nov 24, 2021)

30" MES
had both points and flats cooking simultaneously at 225 F
left the door closed
stopped adding wood chips (dry) after 145 F
wrapped in pink paper at 165 F
waited 14 hours with thermometer in the thickest part of a point
Meat temp never climbed above 187 F
Gave up and tested by poking it.
Super tender, very smoky but I've never been able to get a brisket past 180 F in my smoker.

Am I doing something wrong? Should I care if I'm still getting tender meat?


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 24, 2021)

Check internal smoker temp with a digital thermometer. Most thermometers on units are not accurate. You may not even be close to the 225°  its set at.

Welcome to the forum from ND


----------



## tallbm (Nov 24, 2021)

hisscout said:


> 30" MES
> had both points and flats cooking simultaneously at 225 F
> left the door closed
> stopped adding wood chips (dry) after 145 F
> ...



Hi there and welcome!

MES temp probes, both the smoker and meat probe, are always HORRIBLY off.
Like 

 Winterrider
 is suggesting, use a good digital thermometer to check our smoker temp and I bet it's not even hitting 225F.

Also with a brisket crank up to 275F, it doesn't care what temp it is smoked at.  I bet your MES30 doesn't even hit 275F, mine never could until i rewired and put on a PID controller.

Crank it up and you will be fine :)


----------



## hisscout (Nov 25, 2021)

hisscout said:


> 30" MES
> had both points and flats cooking simultaneously at 225 F
> left the door closed
> stopped adding wood chips (dry) after 145 F
> ...


Thank you for your reply!
I'm using the thermometer below. Might be time to switch though.


----------

